# Help Sick Goat!



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 25, 2011)

so here is the story. we have a 15 week old Alpine doeling she is all puffy looking today and really off acting like not wanting to eat and laying around a lot. she is not puffy like bloat but puffy like her whole body. I checked her gums and eyes and she was very pale so i did give her a shot of B complex and i wormed her this afternoon with ivomex. her temp is normal 101.9 this morning. we also went through a simmilar incident with this same goat about 5 weeks ago that time she had scours though and i treated her for coccidia and she came right out of it. I have called every vet in an hour to an hour and a half drive from me and noone will see goats. Any suggestions are welcome. Maybe i have done everything and i just need to wait and see.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

You gave ivomec, that's a good start.

I would also dose with safeguard (3x the label dose). You can get it at farm supply stores like TSC if you don't have it on hand.

Will those vets even do a fecal for you? Even though they don't treat goats?

You could also give the cocci treatment.

I would give her some probios or yogurt as well.

eta: if she's that pale in the gums and eyelids - I'd add Red Cell to that.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 25, 2011)

how long do you think before i will see some improvement? I do not have red cell but i do have pro bios i will go out and give her some now. I also have molassas maybe i should mix some up with water and give that to her.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Molasses can certainly help with the energy.

Most people see an improvement on the sulfa drugs within 24 hours.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 25, 2011)

She actually seems like she is feeling worse after i wormed her and all. I am so sick to my stomach about this i could not even eat dinner. i have done everything i can think of maybe it is just a waiting game now


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2011)

Has she been given her CDT shot?


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Has she been given her CDT shot?


Good catch Karen...that one slipped my mind!

If she's not been vaccinated, you may be looking at something entirely different than what we've been discussing...


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 26, 2011)

she has had her cdt vaccine. she also seems to be feeling a little better this morning. I have had goats for about 5 years and have never had as much trouble with them as i have this little one. She is such a sweetie but seh came from a commercial goat dairy and i'm afraid she is just not the healthiest of goats. We will continue to give her lots of love and care and hope for the best.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

The "feeling worse after you wormed her" could mean that she was sulking because of the bad taste or it could mean that she had a heavy worm load and when they all die off together it can make the goat feel badly.

And I'll refer back to my first post on the safeguard, cocci treatment, probios and red cell.

If her gums and eyelids are very pale then she is anemic and needs iron.  Red Cell is the easiest method for me to accomplish that.  I've used human vitamin b in a pinch, maybe you could try human iron pills ground up into yogurt?  Hopefully, someone has tried that and can give some input...but she needs iron.

The Probios (which I saw you did give) will help restore the gut flora.

I would definitely get a sulfa drug for cocci treatment...it's also an antibiotic so it may help you in multiple ways, since you don't have a vet willing to help. ugh!

Please update us on how she is doing.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 26, 2011)

i am doing the sulfa drugs. as far as the iron goes i have some iron suplement drops made by enfamil it is for infants and toddlers would that work? if so how much do you suppose i should give her


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 26, 2011)

I saw that you are treating with a sulfa drug.  At what dosage?  The biggest mistake often made (in my opinion) is underdosing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 26, 2011)

I have had goats for 15 years, and although I haven't lost many, I have lost a couple to exactly what you are talking about. After joining this group a few months ago, and starting to read advice on here, I tried a couple new things with a doe that I was having chronic worm load problems with and chronic anemia.  She is doing soo much better. 

My advice is to bite the bullet and get some red-cell, She needs more iron to fight off what is going on in her system. I also did injectable iron(Ferrous) with one of mine that became very anemic.  Protein in the diet also helps build up red-blood cells, so giving her alfalfa will help her a lot. Start out slow if she isn't used to eat. 

We also coppered bolused the couple girls that were having chronic problems and so far they are showing a lot of improvement.

We don't have a lot of luck with ivermectin, I would suggest the safegaurd 3 days in a row at high dosages and the sulfa-dimethoxine for 5 days and then reworm her in a couple weeks with the safquard or maybe then use the evermectin. 

But she will keep getting wormy if you don't get her red-blood cells back up.


----------

